# Lake Wanaka NZ



## petach (Mar 23, 2014)

by day............




Lake Wanaka NZ by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr
and by night........




Night on Lake Wanaka. by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## Jeffbridge (Mar 26, 2014)

Both good ones...I like #2 though....


----------



## degies (Jun 9, 2014)

My version of lake Wanaka


----------

